# Corn Meal



## Go Girl (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi! I am wondering if anyone knows if corn meal is high in fibre. I am tired of baking muffins with bran and thought I'd try corn meal for a change. Any thoughts?


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

test


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Real cornmeal will have loads of fibre and nutrition. Get recently stone ground cornmeal, maybe kept cool at the local healthfood store, because like real whole wheat flour, it will turn rancid if not refrigerated. Beware of cornmeal in the supermarket, it's ground corn, but the germ has been removed so it doesn't go bad on the shelf. The "live" stuff may be too much; but try it, it's delicious, just go easy (don't eat 5 corn muffins the first day) If you don't tolerate it, go to the supermarket brand, that may work. Also, good fibre to be found in tortilla chips, I like Hain's, there's nothing bad in them.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

My favorite muffins are corn bread muffins, but alas, I can't tolerate corn products!


----------



## Go Girl (Apr 7, 2003)

Karoe- thanks for the reply. I used the grocery store variety cornmeal to make muffins recently, and added some apple & a little cinnamon. Yummy







and I tolerated it fine. Now I think I will make my way to the health food store and bake another batch using the stone-ground type you mentioned. Thanks for the post


----------

